
Ask HN: What should I do with the latest.dev domain? - cjamesd
I bought latest.dev last year. What do you think I should do with it? (I&#x27;m going about this Vidalya Onions style.)<p>My general idea is to consolidate the places you need to go to find the latest dev-related things, whether that&#x27;s third party API changes, package updates, language updates, etc. It could be also salaries in your area, job postings, etc. But I don&#x27;t know exactly what to do or where to start, and I figured I might get some good feedback from HN readers on what they would expect&#x2F;hope to find from that domain, as well as what pains you experience trying to &quot;keep up&quot; with the latest.<p>Also, I&#x27;m a web dev so things are frequently changing in my field, curious if the need is felt beyond that.
======
another-dave
Somewhere to find the latest "best practice" way of doing things (obviously
need some way to sort subjectivity there though!)

For example, looking at Android there are a load of blog posts, docs and
libraries but lots are irrelevant now if coming at it fresh in 2020 — it's
hard to tell which are obsolete unless you've got all the historic background
though.

Was thinking something à la Stack Overflow / Reddit voting might be enough to
keep the best practices fresh. It's the type of thing you'd think they _could_
cover but would likely get closed as "resource requests" there unfortunately.

Feels like a missing piece of the puzzle for me in modern web-dev, especially
when moving between fields.

(EDIT: typos / formatting / clarity)

~~~
cjamesd
Interesting -- your comment makes me realize "latest" has many different
meanings. "Latest best practice" has a different time scale than, say, "latest
Tweet" \-- it could be as of 2015 this is the best way to do this, and it
still is.

I agree with the help this would offer changing in changing contexts.

------
dgellow
A "twitter-like" platform, where projects (individuals, and/or companies) can
announce/share their latest projects, features, releases, without the whole
twitter bullshit.

As a user, I can follow news related to projects/other users.

As a project owner, I can build a following.

~~~
earpwald
Yeah that sounds like a good and useful idea!

------
ArtWomb
You could just feature "latest" products from aws, azure, gcloud, ibm,
paperspace, linode, alibaba and other cloud saas and isv's

They change so fast with new offerings all the time. Would be nice to have one
central clearinghouse. Minimal interface, sans javascript and marketing cruft

Best of luck ;)

~~~
cjamesd
I agree this would be helpful, particularly the minimal interface. Do you
think it would be best to have the companies provide the info directly, or to
have a community source the info, or to do it internally?

~~~
gremlinsinc
I really like this idea, would be cool if there were also examples and maybe
implementations and awesome lists to tie into different ones...like for
instance Rekog listing could have api's, sdk's, etc and other resources to use
just that type... EBS could have tutorials, code snippets etc maybe on using
terraform/etc --bonus points if people could create some sort of 'cart' of
services they need, and see price estimates for different tiers so they could
also price which cloud service is going to be cheaper for them.

------
Havoc
Maybe something rss driven?

Given Name it basically has to be live and rss seems like best fit

~~~
cjamesd
I can see what you're saying, there seems to be some debate about whether RSS
is alive or dead, though. Even if it is, your point that RSS seems like a good
fit means just finding a good fit in what the existing options are.

------
rimliu
Make it display the name of the latest JavaScript framework.

~~~
cjamesd
Haha valuable in and of itself! It will need to be a socket connection for
real-time updates.

------
woliveirajr
You could create some kind of news blog and include the "latest" from 10 years
ago, so we can also think which ones got traction...

~~~
cjamesd
Not what I was expecting, but this would be interesting!

------
SNACKeR99
A show-case for little-known or new open-source projects that gives them a
little attention.

~~~
cjamesd
Interesting -- I was thinking of the big name projects that a lot of people
use, but this would be helpful too. Thanks for your perspective.

